# Observations after four days



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

It’s Friday and we’ve had Saffi home since Tuesday. My overall conclusion is that we have a very sweet, loving, laid back puppy that loves nothing more than being on the sofa with us for cuddles and kisses – she loves just everyone :hug:. Toileting has gone well today and I’m proud to say we haven’t had one accident inside - hurrah ! Last night was a lot more bearable as well – she cried for half an hour after the 3am loo break but that was it. We still came down to a pooy crate but she does have a funny tummy still so it’s to be expected I suppose . She’s getting on ok with the cats and apart from a couple of swipes and a rather frightened Bluebell I think the relationship between the four of them will work out fine in the end. She loves her food – literally devours in and will eat anything we give her! 

The things I didn’t expect were:

- That she would sleep so much! She sometimes sleeps for 1 ½ to 2 hours two or three times a day and then five to six hours at night. Is this average?

- That she would be totally bombproof! Nothing seems to faze her – the hoover, a drill, pans crashing, the noise of traffic, loud raspberries on her tummy, being at other peoples’ houses, being out and about. In fact she’s desperate to get on the ground already and we now can’t carry her in a rucksack on our front as she tries to wiggle out! 

- That she would be independent. She loves bushes and sometimes lies down under them chewing her toys. I try calling her to me but sometimes it’s clear she wants to stay where she is for the time being (I wonder, is she wilful or does she not yet understand?!) and so I walk back into the house and watch her from the kitchen and she’s fine. Is this ok? I don’t want to neglect her but assumed it was good for her to have some time to herself. Equally if we don’t let her on the sofa because it’s the cats’ turn for cuddles she’ll take herself to her crate for some peace and quiet and sometimes it’s difficult to get her out! 


- Leading on from the point above if we know she’ll probably need the loo is it ok for us to lift her out of her crate to take her into the garden for a wee? The rest of the time we encourage her to follow us into the garden on foot. 

- That I would trust her so much and not be anxious in the slightest. I’m admittedly quite highly strung but she’s just so great with everyone. All my fears have dissipated since we got her home. 

- That she _wouldn’t _be toy obsessed. She can be possessive about her toys stack-piling them in the garden or in her crate but often she has a quick lick and chew and discards them. She likes a few of her toys but even they get ignored for the bark in the garden and the edges of cushions which she has started to chew. She seems more interested in people than in toys – I wonder, are we not being ‘fun’ enough with the toys?! She loves it when we chase her round the house or when Marcus rolls around with her on the floor or when we speak to her in a silly voice! She loved chasing balls when she first came home but now isn’t as bothered. 

All in all I'm delighted by the first few days - I think she's settled in so well . What are your thoughts on the points above?


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Well done Turi, sounds like you have it all under control and have a well balanced and happy puppy. You can't ask for more than that.

Feel free to pick her up and take her outside, she won't end up expecting to be carried out to the loo every time.

Toys will come. Some will be a favourite, some will never interest her. All dogs are different. Keep a lot of the toys back and introduce them slowly later. Millie loves a new toy and recognises it, but they don't all become favourites. Also on this topic, she's got a whole new world to explore, which is just as interesting as toys.

As regards sleep, they sleep about 18 hours a day as puppies and eventually this reduces down to about 14 hours. So they are big sleepers compared to us.

Finally, its good that she feels secure and confident. Don't knock it. She'll always love you and doesn't need to be nervous and timid to love you. 

So glad you're enjoying the whole experience. Its love isn't it


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

Love your experiences - brings back memories of 20 months ago when we got Teddy. I was terrified, but this family has never smiled so much as we have since he arrived. I can see the same pattern developing with you and Saffi - enjoy her to the max Everything sounds absolutely normal for a puppy of Saffi's age.


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

MillieDog said:


> Well done Turi, sounds like you have it all under control and have a well balanced and happy puppy. You can't ask for more than that.
> 
> Feel free to pick her up and take her outside, she won't end up expecting to be carried out to the loo every time.
> 
> ...


Phew, thank you for the reassurance - sounds like everything's pretty much on track . And yes, it is love. When we take her out to the loo (which is, when awake, every 30 minutes ) and doesn't need to go she sits on my feet looking up at me as if to say, 'Mummy, what do you want me to do?!' 



Tressa said:


> Love your experiences - brings back memories of 20 months ago when we got Teddy. I was terrified, but this family has never smiled so much as we have since he arrived. I can see the same pattern developing with you and Saffi - enjoy her to the max Everything sounds absolutely normal for a puppy of Saffi's age.


Am I making you broody?!  Honestly, I never thought I'd see my Dad creep off mid-meal to go and cuddle and whisper to a puppy :laugh:. It's wonderful!


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Turi said:


> 'Mummy, what do you want me to do?!'


That's exactly it. Millie was (still is) so keen to learn, she just looked at you, waiting for the next instruction. Soaking it all up.


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

I can definitely tell she is eager to please. Isn't it weird how your puppy's nature becomes known to you in just a few days?


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

She sounds fabulous Turi! She will need lots of sleep so don't worry about lots of naps. As said before - up to 18 hours is normal. She will soon sleep longer at night - especially when going out for walks. Biscuit was and still is quite nervous of noises and jumps away from raspberries on him so she sounds pretty fearless! I have many toys too that Biscuit hardly touches. The things he loved the most were the two things I knocked up here - an old stuffed fleecy sock and a load of knotty shoes laces tied together. I needn't have bothered with lots of other toys! The stag bars can be difficult for them to get into. We had one that he loved for weeks and would spend ages chewing it but he can't seem to get into the others. I will have to try and shave some off to get him started!

I certainly wouldn't worry about Saffi being happy playing on her own. Being out in the big wide world is fascinating for her and I'm sure it's only her age if she's not coming to you when asked. It takes quite a few weeks for commands to be consolidated and then just when it seems you've cracked it - they hit the 'teenage' phase!!

It's all good fun though and sounds like your year-long research has paid off! Thanks for such a lovely update!!


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

She sounds fabulous Turi! She will need lots of sleep so don't worry about lots of naps. As said before - up to 18 hours is normal. She will soon sleep longer at night - especially when going out for walks. Biscuit was and still is quite nervous of noises and jumps away from raspberries on him so she sounds pretty fearless! I have many toys too that Biscuit hardly touches. The things he loved the most were the two things I knocked up here - an old stuffed fleecy sock and a load of knotty shoes laces tied together. I needn't have bothered with lots of other toys! The stag bars can be difficult for them to get into. We had one that he loved for weeks and would spend ages chewing it but he can't seem to get into the others. I will have to try and shave some off to get him started!

I certainly wouldn't worry about Saffi being happy playing on her own. Being out in the big wide world is fascinating for her and I'm sure it's only her age if she's not coming to you when asked. It takes quite a few weeks for commands to be consolidated and then just when it seems you've cracked it - they hit the 'teenage' phase!!

It's all good fun though and sounds like your year-long research has paid off! Thanks for such a lovely update!!


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Strange double post! - I only hit the reply once!


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Janev1000 said:


> She sounds fabulous Turi! She will need lots of sleep so don't worry about lots of naps. As said before - up to 18 hours is normal. She will soon sleep longer at night - especially when going out for walks. Biscuit was and still is quite nervous of noises and jumps away from raspberries on him so she sounds pretty fearless! I have many toys too that Biscuit hardly touches. The things he loved the most were the two things I knocked up here - an old stuffed fleecy sock and a load of knotty shoes laces tied together. I needn't have bothered with lots of other toys! The stag bars can be difficult for them to get into. We had one that he loved for weeks and would spend ages chewing it but he can't seem to get into the others. I will have to try and shave some off to get him started!
> 
> I certainly wouldn't worry about Saffi being happy playing on her own. Being out in the big wide world is fascinating for her and I'm sure it's only her age if she's not coming to you when asked. It takes quite a few weeks for commands to be consolidated and then just when it seems you've cracked it - they hit the 'teenage' phase!!
> 
> It's all good fun though and sounds like your year-long research has paid off! Thanks for such a lovely update!!


Thanks Jane – we think she’s very special too! 

Good to know this amount of sleeping is normal! We have been doing a fair bit with her so it’s probably not surprising that she’s tired. 

With regards to her confidence… we’re a noisy family and she’s being manhandled all the time. Raspberries, chasing her round the room, the lot. Her tail’s always wagging and she keeps licking us so I assume she’s enjoying it?! 

She loves laces too… starting to feel a bit silly about the amount I spent lol! 

Oooo, puppy ownership is fascinating isn’t it?


----------



## loobylou (Nov 20, 2011)

Hi turi your comment about carrying saffi outside for the toilet struck a chord with me  often charlie zonks out about 9pm and so just before we go to bed we take him out for a wee but because he is asleep he is carried out and often just lies on the ground still asleep then wakes, realises why he is outside, has a wee and then happily trots to bed with us :laugh:
He also has favourite toys, basically the ones he can kill and play tug of war with, really not bothered about balls.
So it all sounds normal to me....


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

I still carry Bonnie out for a wee sometimes. When she is sleepy she can't be bothered to even jump off the front door step. Glad saffi is settled in. Looking forward to hearing about the naughty times too like the biting and eating things in the garden!


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Even now I still have to carry Biscuit out at bedtime as he is usually zonked out by 9pm! He usually tries to come straight back inside! 

Plastic water bottles make good toys too!

Come to think of it - we couldn't have a noisier household - 3 boys - drumming, etc! - and we also had Firework Night just after we brought him home. He's got used to all these noises really well - but just doesn't seem to like 'raspberries'!


----------



## jaimebpa1 (Nov 8, 2011)

Sounds like it is all going good! I have to carry Olive outside 50% of the time because my door to go out is right by the stairs and she usually runs downstairs before i can catch her!

Snce she likes noises I would try an empty water bottle. Olive's favourite toy is one of those skinny stuffless toys, but you can put a water bottle inside of it. She goes crazy for this toy! I think it makes her feel like she is crushing bones because it really brings out her kill drive.

You are really lucky that she is so outgoing. Olive is still afraid of everyone outside of our family! She's ok with noises becuase we are definitely loud here, but people freak her out!

Isn't it amazing how quickly you accept them in to your family and the things you thought would bother you don't so much? I feel like Olive has been here forever and it's only been a month.


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

It all sounds perfect to me ,she seems very confident which is great .
I would say Buddy is the same he'd rather be with people or other dogs then his toys ,he's not really bothered about balls ether ,at the moment he loves pinching my water bottles (which ia annoying when they are full!) and he just chews them to bits making lots of noise!.
I love the fact that she will take herself off to her crate for quiet time ,Buddy never does that.
Sleep yes they sleep lots and i would say let her sleep as much as possible they are so much carmer if theve had enough sleep.
Sounds like your both having a great time enjoy ,it goes by so quick dx


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

Hi Turi, sounds like it is all going well. I used to carry Hattie to the garden to avoid any 'accidents' on the way out. Just as a point of interest a friend of mine had a spaniel puppy and a very extended family, puppy was touted round to all the family school run and pick up various grandparents by day five it was at the vets! Found shivering in bed vet said it was over stimulated and needed to be allowed to sleep and settle into new routine! You are dammed if you do and dammed if you don't everyone says introduce puppy to new experiences but they do need more time to adjust than we may think, excess adrenaline will cause runny poo ask anyone who works in a stressful enviroment!
I think you are doing very well but do not expect too much from your pup.She will soon settle and her gut is the best measure of how she is doing.


----------



## calli.h (Aug 29, 2011)

Hi Turi, sounds like you have a had a fun 4 days - they to take over your life straight away and you wonder how they were ever not there before!!

All pups sleep loads - flat out dead to the world sleep as they are so busy when they are awake and they are after all still babies, let her sleep and dont worry. Arthur still sleeps alot and from about 8pm all he wants to do is lie on the rug and sleep!

Its good that shes independent and inquisitive, shes finding out about her new home. Arthur used to go in his crate on his own and still does I think thats a good thing that they know its there little space to chill and they feel secure there!

The toilet thing - we used to just pick Arthur up and run to the back door and outside with him if we saw him starting to do the 'sniff', as long as shes getting the message that outside is the place to be she will figure it out that she needs to go to the door in her own time. 

Take lots of pictures as they change quickly and enjoy the fun x


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Pollypiglet said:


> Hi Turi, sounds like it is all going well. I used to carry Hattie to the garden to avoid any 'accidents' on the way out. Just as a point of interest a friend of mine had a spaniel puppy and a very extended family, puppy was touted round to all the family school run and pick up various grandparents by day five it was at the vets! Found shivering in bed vet said it was over stimulated and needed to be allowed to sleep and settle into new routine! You are dammed if you do and dammed if you don't everyone says introduce puppy to new experiences but they do need more time to adjust than we may think, excess adrenaline will cause runny poo ask anyone who works in a stressful enviroment!
> I think you are doing very well but do not expect too much from your pup.She will soon settle and her gut is the best measure of how she is doing.


Actually I remember reading something about that too in that it's best to let a puppy settle in for a few days before meeting the big wide world. However, it's just so tempting to see all the family and I remember my boys' friends all popping round!


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Saffi has started eating the bark in the garden and 'attacking' a couple of bushes! We try to distract her with toys but sometimes she's absolutely determined . 

How would you attempt to nip this in the bud?


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

I would just ignore it usually they just spit it out if you make a 'thing' of it it will become a game. You can distract her sometimes with a tasty treat or a toy the toy is best as they soon learn how to get treats! Hattie brings in stones and if I ignore her she throws them onto the floor and barks in the end she gets really fed up and goes off to find something else.
Sorry just noticed you have tried the toy distraction you could use one of the no bite sprays on the bushes don't think the will harm the plants.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

can't be of any help Turi, still being an expectant puppy mum myself, but it sounds as if everything is going really well for you all. Are you using the spreadsheets?! oh and been meaning to ask - which insurance did you go for? (sorry, hope this doesn't hijack the thread).


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Thanks Sue - will try the no bite spray but actually since we've been concentrating on recall training she's not as obsessed with the bark and bushes thank goodness!

Dawn - haven't looked at the spread sheets once :laugh: Silly me 

We went for Pets at Home insurance in the end. John Lewis was £25 a month!!! Apparently because of where we live.


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Buddy was quite into digging up my new plants and digging holes in the lawn but after a while he seemed to stop and to be honest i will go out in the garden with him to play (when its not to cold) and this i think has stopped him doing it.


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Ah yes, forgot to mention the digging!!! We've been trying to distract her from doing that too


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

He only dug one hole in our lawn but i left it and he just kept going out doing abit more digging everyday ,i think if id of filled it in he would of just dug it out again,he's not touched it for months so im hopeing he's stopped it.


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

I wonder if she's bored? We are keeping her very busy...! Training, playing, cuddling, socialising, sleeping, toileting, eating... how can she be bored?!


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

No shes not bored its just a natural thing for them to do ,its like when we gave Buddy his first bone when he'd had enough he went and dug a hole in a big pile of earth the workmen had left and buried it.


----------



## designsbyisis (Dec 27, 2011)

Turi, it seems that dogs are exactly like children. It doesn't matter how many toys you surround them with, they will always want to play with something else - usually the box of said toy !!

I squirted bitter spray around the stones & chippings in our garden as he had a fetish for them. Initially he kept attacking the daffodils, but now he's squashed them into submission, he's not bothered any more lol !!


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Problem is, I haven't had any children (yet!)  so can't compare! 

Will try the bitter spray - this will definitely help I'm sure. Thank you for the tip!


----------



## designsbyisis (Dec 27, 2011)

Turi said:


> Problem is, I haven't had any children (yet!)  so can't compare!
> 
> Will try the bitter spray - this will definitely help I'm sure. Thank you for the tip!


Please feel free to borrow my children


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Haha, best comment ever Lisa!


----------



## Emily+Harry (Mar 31, 2012)

Rudi chews the trees and some one suggested irish soap or something like that - you rub it on the bark and they dont like the taste - rudi loves the taste of the dont chew spray  strange puppy - she doesnt really dig though as yet!!!


----------



## Emily+Harry (Mar 31, 2012)

Sorry i have just regoogled it and it is irishvspring soap  i have not tried this yet though  xx


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Thank you! Will try that


----------

